# Start Here > Ron Paul Forum >  [Video] NEW S.C. Ron Paul Commercial hits Santorum on Betrayal

## MRoCkEd

http://www.politico.com/blogs/burns-...al-109895.html

----------


## harikaried

Another hypocrite! Nice.

----------


## eleganz

BOOM!!

----------


## jsem

YEAH! That's what we need in SC. Crush Santorum like we did with Newt, until there's no one left for the anti-Romney choice but Paul.

----------


## CaptUSA

Wow!  This one is harsh!

Still the "right to work" thing alone destroys him.  Add that with his disgust of the Tea Party...


Surge over.  Next?

----------


## Echoes

These ads this campaign have been nothing short of amazing. The music, the content, everything is perfect.

My only questiong WHY THE HECK ARENT WE DOING ROMNEY ADS LIKE THIS ???

----------


## jamezelle

nice! just what the doctor ordered

----------


## The Goat

Opposed the right to work act will kill him in SC. go after that big. SC is a right to work state and proud of it.

----------


## schiffheadbaby

DRUDGE BOMB BROTHERS!!!

----------


## pauliticalfan

Waste of money. Santorum is effing THIRD in South Carolina. Romney's in first. If he wins SC after winning NH, it's gonna be harder and harder to stop them. Why hasn't there been an anti-Romney ad, campaign? Why has an anti-Santorum ad come before an anti-Romney ad? MAKES NO SENSE. You're telling me there's not enough material for Romney to be painted a serial hypocrite? Give me a break. VERY frustrating.

----------


## bluesc

That ad is brutal.

----------


## rp713

talk about a punch to the liver! get em ron!!

btw its so much better than in 720p

----------


## btwilli1

Romney is next on the serial hypocrite commercial list.

----------


## affa

i am literally laughing out loud.  that was devastatingly awesome.

----------


## moonbat

Like a BOSS

----------


## bluesc

> Opposed the right to work act will kill him in SC. go after that big. SC is a right to work state and proud of it.


They should have a radio ad focused on it entirely.

----------


## freejack

Love the way they are sticking to the serial hypocrisy theme.  How about Serial Hypocrisy: The TV Series?

----------


## TravisforPaul

Great ad!

----------


## affa

> Waste of money. Santorum is effing THIRD in South Carolina. Romney's in first. If he wins SC after winning NH, it's gonna be harder and harder to stop them. Why hasn't there been an anti-Romney ad, campaign? Why has an anti-Santorum ad come before an anti-Romney ad? MAKES NO SENSE. You're telling me there's not enough material for Romney to be painted a serial hypocrite? Give me a break. VERY frustrating.


Because an ad like this will get national attention.

----------


## RonPaulGangsta

Powerful ad

----------


## thehungarian

> Wow!  This one is harsh!
> 
> Still the "right to work" thing alone destroys him.  Add that with his disgust of the Tea Party...
> 
> 
> Surge over.  Next?


Agreed, the "right to work" is going to sink him. That is a huge issue in red states.

Great ad. I needed to see some ass-kicking today and this made me feel better.

----------


## kill the banks

yeah

----------


## Harald

Brutal!

----------


## BigByrd47119

X-Files music would have made it all the better, but yes, a fantastic ad!

----------


## specsaregood

Truth bombs.

----------


## seapilot

South Carolina is a big Right to Work state. Good to let them know where Santorum stands.

----------


## No Free Beer

http://www.politico.com/blogs/burns-...al-109895.html

This ad will be running in South Carolina!

BYAHHHHHH!

----------


## newbitech

Good, Romney has a ceiling everywhere we look.  S.C. wants a "truth telling", anti Romney candidate.  Santorum is the only one who could take that label from Ron Paul.

----------


## pacu44

Nice.... Tied to Gringrich, who in fact, wants Santorum on his team...

Nice...

----------


## Lord Xar

> Waste of money. Santorum is effing THIRD in South Carolina. Romney's in first. If he wins SC after winning NH, it's gonna be harder and harder to stop them. Why hasn't there been an anti-Romney ad, campaign? Why has an anti-Santorum ad come before an anti-Romney ad? MAKES NO SENSE. You're telling me there's not enough material for Romney to be painted a serial hypocrite? Give me a break. VERY frustrating.


Attacking Mitt this early while there are still horses in the race is probably not wise. The goal, I believe, is to offer a contrast for the media hyped fake conservatives so the voters have nobody left to go to but Ron or Mitt. At that point, Mitt will be taken out.

----------


## eleganz

But even if the campaign can bring Santorum down a few notches in SC, it doesn't mean people will vote for Ron in Ricks' absence.

If the ads work, it might just be Romney dominating the results and Paul still in a possible fourth...

Can somebody fill me in on what might be the campaign's strategy here?

----------


## hammy

This is awesome. I don't think you guys are getting the plan yet. The plan is to get this race down to Mitt v Ron. 

If that happens... it's GAME OVER for the GOP establishment.

----------


## Bruno

Brilliant ad!

----------


## pacu44

> This is awesome. I don't think you guys are getting the plan yet. The plan is to get this race down to Mitt v Ron. 
> 
> If that happens... it's GAME OVER for the GOP establishment.


Bingo.... 

NO ONE but Paul

----------


## freejack

> This is awesome. I don't think you guys are getting the plan yet. The plan is to get this race down to Mitt v Ron. 
> 
> If that happens... it's GAME OVER for the GOP establishment.


This.  

Can you imagine how it will be like when it's just Mitt and Ron on stage during a debate?  Guess which one is going to get owned.

----------


## Ronulus

Now I hope they are working on another Ad for Romney or Huntsman.

----------


## SwooshOU

It's on drudge.

----------


## No Free Beer

> Now I hope they are working on another Ad for Romney or Huntsman.


I don't know if there is enough time to do so in NH

----------


## GHoeberX

> http://www.politico.com/blogs/burns-...al-109895.html


Fantastic! This is what is needed. If we attack Santorum hard in South-Carolina, it could well be Ron Paul getting first place there!

Good to see they added the "Most corrupt member of Senate" title: the voice-over mentions it; shame they didn't put it in text as well.

----------


## amabala

> Love the way they are sticking to the serial hypocrisy theme.  How about Serial Hypocrisy: The TV Series?


Yep, he's lining them up.

----------


## No Free Beer

ah, you beat me to it. sorry I made a thread about this

----------


## fatjohn

> These ads this campaign have been nothing short of amazing. The music, the content, everything is perfect.
> 
> My only questiong WHY THE HECK ARENT WE DOING ROMNEY ADS LIKE THIS ???


Because we want it to be us against romney on super tuesday and then... the week before super tuesday. We launch his. Boom game, set, match, presidency.

----------


## Pennsylvania

Another reason to trust the campaign

----------


## harikaried

> Good, Romney has a ceiling everywhere we look.  S.C. wants a "truth telling", anti Romney candidate.


Nobody can attack Ron Paul on his truths! This series of pointing out the "can't be trusted" candidates is great. Can't wait for the Romney one when it's down to Romney vs Paul! Voters will have nowhere else to go then!

----------


## bobmurph

> This is awesome. I don't think you guys are getting the plan yet. The plan is to get this race down to Mitt v Ron. 
> 
> If that happens... it's GAME OVER for the GOP establishment.


You're dead on.  At what point do we expect this to become a two-man race?  After SC?

----------


## sailingaway

They need to play this in NH too - that right to work stuff....

----------


## Johnnybags

Paul is not really gonna hammer Romney yet. Simply need to pick targets for now and win battle before going up against the main prize. Its a war.

----------


## William R

Great Ad!!!

----------


## bluesc

> They need to play this in NH too - that right to work stuff....


Santorum is going nowhere in NH. I prefer positive ads there.

----------


## seapilot

> Waste of money. Santorum is effing THIRD in South Carolina. Romney's in first. If he wins SC after winning NH, it's gonna be harder and harder to stop them. Why hasn't there been an anti-Romney ad, campaign? Why has an anti-Santorum ad come before an anti-Romney ad? MAKES NO SENSE. You're telling me there's not enough material for Romney to be painted a serial hypocrite? Give me a break. VERY frustrating.


You understand that up to 70% of the GOP voters do not like, want or trust Romney. RP is going for the 70% while Willard is stuck at 30% hoping that everyone drops out so the 70% are stuck with him.

----------


## sailingaway

> Because an ad like this will get national attention.


I agree we have to do something about Romney, but we have called him a protarp flip flopper. I think Ron doesn't expect to get his votes but polls seem to imply otherwise.

----------


## FreeTraveler

Wooo Hooooo! The Doc puts another one on the operating table, opens him up and exposes his slimy guts for the voters to see.

Ron Paul Rocks!

----------


## ApathyCured

Holy crap.....they arent pulling punches.....

----------


## specsaregood

Thank you!
Thank you for your generous donation!
Amount: $25.00 
Transaction ID: 330634XXX
Transaction date/time: 2012-01-06 15:XX:XX

----------


## LibertyEagle

Love it, love it, love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That is the way you play.  Smack 'em with the facts.

----------


## WD-NY

This will resonate. 

Quick question: What's more effective/powerful/devastating:
Using video clips of reporters, journalists and/or well known politicians levying the attacks/charges (ala "Serial Hypocrisy")or
Using voice-over to levy the attacks/charges (backed up by visual aids confirming said charge)

(n.b - I think the voice they use = excellent... I just feel like the Gingrich ad was a bit more "wow/epic").

----------


## pacu44

> Yep, he's lining them up.


Gonna really pizz off the GOP establisment...

----------


## Bruno

On drudge already

----------


## Luieburger

Nice!

----------


## Sola_Fide

BAM

----------


## LiveForHonortune

> These ads this campaign have been nothing short of amazing. The music, the content, everything is perfect.
> 
> My only questiong WHY THE HECK ARENT WE DOING ROMNEY ADS LIKE THIS ???


Because we WANT to get rid of all the others first then we have a deathmatch showdown between Paul and Romney, especially at California where Ron Paul is the California Republican favorite.

----------


## eugenekop

I think the strategy of the campaign is to get most votes as soon as possible, and since it is more difficult to attack Romney than Santorum or Gingrich, the campaign prefers to take down the easier targets, thus taking most votes.

----------


## ApathyCured

I think its time to bring out the blimp but put on "google santorum"  that will turn off enough people that you wont need to vote for him...

----------


## braane

This ad is deadly. Wow! Great job by the campaign on this one.

----------


## jax

Beautiful. Just wish it was in NH too. Maybe the media will give it free coverage like the gingrich ad

----------


## Travlyr

Great ad!

----------


## FreeTraveler

> Because we want it to be us against romney on super tuesday and then... the week before super tuesday. We launch his. Boom game, set, match, presidency.


EXACTLY! Flip-flop Mitt knows he's the biggest hypocrite of all. He's got to be quaking in his boots, waiting for the other "flip-flop" to hit the floor, so to speak. It's kinda fun, knowing that he knows, and RP knows, and he's just holding back the sucker punch until the rest of the gang has been laid out on the floor.

----------


## harikaried

> Thank you!
> Thank you for your generous donation!
> Amount: $25.00 
> Transaction ID: 330634XXX
> Transaction date/time: 2012-01-06 15:XX:XX


Yeaahhh! Let's take down all those liars! Only one candidate has always been telling the truth! Ron Paul!

----------


## Svenskar_för_Ron_Paul

> These ads this campaign have been nothing short of amazing. The music, the content, everything is perfect.
> 
> My only questiong WHY THE HECK ARENT WE DOING ROMNEY ADS LIKE THIS ???


Because most people know about Romneys flaw. They know that he is a moderate. 

Or so I believe atleast...

----------


## CasualApathy

He just got Ron Pauled.

----------


## undergroundrr

Hey MSM, we'll vet him FOR ya.  Don't mention it.

----------


## bluesc

Dude give us a ticker to give the ad man a bonus.

----------


## Agorism

I like the ad. It's not as strong as the anti-Newt one, but the part about him voting for unbalanced budgets would nice.

When we get an anti-Romney ad for NH? never?!?!

----------


## BigByrd47119

> EXACTLY! Flip-flop Mitt knows he's the biggest hypocrite of all. He's got to be quaking in his boots, waiting for the other "flip-flop" to hit the floor, so to speak. It's kinda fun, knowing that he knows, and RP knows, and he's just holding back the sucker punch until the rest of the gang has been laid out on the floor.


Oh my god, I laughed so hard I think I pissed myself a bit!

----------


## The Goat

> Dude give us a ticker to give the ad man a bonus.


this

----------


## harikaried

> This ad is deadly. Wow! Great job by the campaign on this one.


https://secure.ronpaul2012.com/

It feels so good fighting the good fight and siding with the truth!

----------


## angrydragon

Much better than 2008 ads.

----------


## JTforRP

Solid enough.

----------


## Agorism

Should have had that for Iowa.

----------


## Agorism

> Dude give us a ticker to give the ad man a bonus.


His wife works for Romney though right? That's why he never makes anti-Romney ads.

----------


## harikaried

> His wife works for Romney though right?


It's all about the timing. If you attack Romney too early, those votes just go to other candidates, which will keep those weaker candidates in the race longer.

Get rid of all the other candidates by telling the truth, and the votes have only one place to go.. Ron Paul!

----------


## Johncjackson

I like how the ad managed to hit Newt at the beginning and show they are racking up the hypocrites here. 1st we exposed Newt the hypocrite, then it was Santorum's Betrayal, now it's.....

----------


## Dr.3D

> These ads this campaign have been nothing short of amazing. The music, the content, everything is perfect.
> 
> My only questiong WHY THE HECK ARENT WE DOING ROMNEY ADS LIKE THIS ???


By removing Santorum, people will flock to Paul and in so doing, the percentage for Romney will decrease.  We want a Paul vs Romney situation and this is the best way to get it.   The campaign knows exactly what they are doing.

----------


## Agorism

> It's all about the timing. If you attack Romney too early, those votes just go to other candidates, which will keep those weaker candidates in the race longer.
> 
> Get rid of all the other candidates by telling the truth, and the votes have only one place to go.. Ron Paul!


Ah OK. NH primary is in less than a week.

When do we get our anti-Romney ad?

----------


## Deinonychus

He's catchin' on, I'm tellin' ya.

----------


## TheDrakeMan

Yep, Romney appeals to a different kind of Republican. Ron Paul/Santorum overlap much more.

----------


## moonshine5757

it was okay. Still would like to Ron Paul make ads geared toward seniors.

----------


## rocky

Looks like the "surge" won't be lasting much longer.

Maybe they'll resuurect Sarah Palin as the great neo-con hope?

I am confused as to why serial hypocrite Romney is getting off so easy. Why wait?....Let's take em all out at once... Michael Corleone style!

I'd hate to see Mitt walk away with NH and SC to add to his Iowa win. Then the whole GOP will get behind him.

----------


## hammy

Just think... when it gets down to Ron v Mitt... it's literally liberty's last stand in physical manifestation. 

Mitt represents the corruption, the lobbying, being backed by the fed and big money: all of it wrapped up nicely in a fake smile to mislead the people.

RP represents the integrity, the truth, the unwavering carrier of freedom. 

I can't WAIT until it's a one on one debate. Where Ron brings this whore of the corporations to his knees. Then shatters the truth to the American public.

I can't WAIT to see the media scrambling. Suddenly there will be too many holes for them to plug, they can't stop it. People asking about the wars, the federal reserve, the role of government. 

AN IDEA WHOSE TIME HAS COME CANNOT BE STOPPED BY ANY ARMY OR ANY GOVERNMENT!

----------


## Johncjackson

> It's all about the timing. If you attack Romney too early, those votes just go to other candidates, which will keep those weaker candidates in the race longer.
> 
> Get rid of all the other candidates by telling the truth, and the votes have only one place to go.. Ron Paul!


Yes. This is the battle to be the "anti-Romney." Despite all the talks about Paul's "ceiling".. Romney most certainly has his own ceiling and base, and there is a big opportunity for someone else to emerge. Paul has a good base, if he can just expand on that by picking up part of the anti-Mitt faction and being the Last Man Standing. Santorum probably benefited the most from all the attacks on Newt. Newt went down, but Paul and Romney pretty much stayed where they were in Iowa. Santorum got the Newt and Cain droppings. Now it's time to take him out.

----------


## matt0611

Freakin awesome ad, we need to have another moneybomb soon to make sure the campaign has the money to air these amazing ads.

Hope they're working on a Mitt one next.

----------


## Captain Shays

> Waste of money. Santorum is effing THIRD in South Carolina. Romney's in first. If he wins SC after winning NH, it's gonna be harder and harder to stop them. Why hasn't there been an anti-Romney ad, campaign? Why has an anti-Santorum ad come before an anti-Romney ad? MAKES NO SENSE. You're telling me there's not enough material for Romney to be painted a serial hypocrite? Give me a break. VERY frustrating.


Gingrich is on the war path for Romney. He will do our dirty work for us. hehehehhehee. Let the Grinchmeister soften him up for the kill later on.

I was wondering. Has anyone seen any of this information in the media or heard it on any of the talk shows like Rush, Medved, Hannity, or Lev....(don't want to even mention the scumbag's name
??????

----------


## LibertyEagle

> His wife works for Romney though right? That's why he never makes anti-Romney ads.


No, it's not.  It's not time to go after Romney's jugular.  Not yet.

----------


## Havax

GAME ON

----------


## daviddee

///

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Freakin awesome ad, we need to have another moneybomb soon to make sure the campaign has the money to air these amazing ads.
> 
> Hope they're working on a Mitt one next.


Just go ahead and donate.  I pitched in 100 bucks earlier today.

----------


## Liberty74

SMACK, BAM, SLAM!

I love it.

----------


## Bergie Bergeron

And boom, changing the narrative.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> it was okay. Still would like to Ron Paul make ads geared toward seniors.


He needs to do both.

But, this one needed to happen.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> I like how the ad managed to hit Newt at the beginning and show they are racking up the hypocrites here. 1st we exposed Newt the hypocrite, then it was Santorum's Betrayal, now it's.....


Yeah, that was brilliant.

----------


## hazek

Great ad and yet, this ad does nothing to improve Ron's standing with the brainwashed seniors. I thought we wanted to win an election but it looks to me as if we want to prevent others from winning. Mindboggling.

----------


## blazeKing

It's effective...Ron Paul team is trying to make this election about Mitt Romney (establishment) vs Ron Paul (anti-establishment tea party)

----------


## rockandrollsouls

Yup. Santorum is just another media darling that needs to be knocked down like the campaign did to the others. They are simply saving the best...(and easiest) for last.

I'm just waiting for an ad for seniors...we need that badly.




> He needs to do both.
> 
> But, this one needed to happen.

----------


## speciallyblend

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KSsv2bt1fAo<a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KSsv2bt1fAo">

----------


## unknown

OUCH.

----------


## SilentBull

Too bad they couldn't air this right before the caucus.

----------


## Dr.3D

> Great ad and yet, this ad does nothing to improve Ron's standing with the brainwashed seniors. I thought we wanted to win an election but it looks to me as if we want to prevent others from winning. Mindboggling.


Just focusing on one target at a time.

----------


## Echoes

Why did they disable comments on this vid (on YT) ?

----------


## harikaried

> It's effective...Ron Paul team is trying to make this election about Mitt Romney (establishment) vs Ron Paul (anti-establishment tea party)


And Romney is the easiest to take down. Just run an ad showing Romney's campaign contributions from Goldman Sachs and all the pro-bailout banks. Contrast that with Ron Paul's own donations from the active military members. Then highlight how Ron Paul has always been conservative.

When it's down to Romney vs Paul. Ron Paul wins!

----------


## peluski17

> Why did they disable comments on this vid (on YT) ?


Just noticed this too. Only video that has comments disabled.

----------


## Mckarnin

> Waste of money. Santorum is effing THIRD in South Carolina. Romney's in first. If he wins SC after winning NH, it's gonna be harder and harder to stop them. Why hasn't there been an anti-Romney ad, campaign? Why has an anti-Santorum ad come before an anti-Romney ad? MAKES NO SENSE. You're telling me there's not enough material for Romney to be painted a serial hypocrite? Give me a break. VERY frustrating.


My guess is that these factors play into it: 

Romney is the GOP darling. They and the media will continue to push him hard no matter what we do or say. Barring a complete disaster he is going to be one of the last GOP candidates standing. 

Romney has a lot of money and his super PACs do as well. Incurring his/their wrath by running brutal ads is not what Ron Paul needs at this point in the game when he is trying to collect delegates and build up momentum. If very negative ads are planned for Romney my guess is they will be turned on in force around Super Tuesday when winning delegates starts being all or nothing. 

For now the best strategy for Ron Paul is to narrow the field as quickly as possible so it is Paul vs Romney and at that point the flip flop ads can begin because consistency is one of Ron Paul's biggest strengths and not something Romney can easily attack him back on.

----------


## speciallyblend

> No, it's not.  It's not time to go after Romney's jugular.  Not yet.


i totally agree here.   Ron Paul For The Long Haul http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t724bHjCa-I<a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t724bHjCa-I">

----------


## SpicyTurkey



----------


## fc2008

Allow comments and add Rick Santorum tags to the video.

----------


## chickensguys

This ad is great

----------


## Luciconsort

WOW! that $#@! is SCATHING! burn em down Doc.... burn em down.

----------


## amonasro

This is very good. Santorum is getting tons of free positive media off his IA win. He is the one to go after. Last night there was an ABC syndicated piece that plays around the AM talk show stations and public radio. It was 2-3 minutes of free Santorum advertising, touting his record as a "conservative".

----------


## ronpaul1

HE HAW!! I LOVE IT

----------


## Created4

The main problem I have with this as someone who supports the campaign, is that the media is already exposing all of this - free of charge. When he started this with Gingrich, his response was he HAD to because the media wasn't doing their job. But the media is going after Santorum, and also Romney right now. And Romney will probably also run ads against Santorum. It just seems to me the money is spent better making ads that explain Dr. Paul's position, especially on defense and national security. This continuing with negative ads when the media is already doing it for free gives me great pause about continuing to contribute.

----------


## eugenekop

The contributions are not only for ads but for lots and lots of different stuff, from mailing to organization, private jet, etc...

----------


## LiveForHonortune

lol wow this is on the front page of drudge 
http://www.politico.com/blogs/burns-...al-109895.html

----------


## Tina

Yesssss! I also like keeping the theme.  It's a good advert method.

----------


## Created4

> lol wow this is on the front page of drudge 
> http://www.politico.com/blogs/burns-...al-109895.html


$250,000.00 a DAY to run that ad?? Waste of money. The media is saying the same things, and coming from more reliable sources (NYT, his own nephew, etc.).

----------


## Brett85

> Waste of money. Santorum is effing THIRD in South Carolina. Romney's in first. If he wins SC after winning NH, it's gonna be harder and harder to stop them. Why hasn't there been an anti-Romney ad, campaign? Why has an anti-Santorum ad come before an anti-Romney ad? MAKES NO SENSE. You're telling me there's not enough material for Romney to be painted a serial hypocrite? Give me a break. VERY frustrating.


The polls show that Santorum is actually taking away support from Ron, so it's necessary for Ron to paint Santorum as a liberal.  There's no need to go after Romney until later.

----------


## Feelgood



----------


## rockandrollsouls

Where in the hell do you see "A day." It says a 250,000 dollar ad buy that starts monday...




> $250,000.00 a DAY to run that ad?? Waste of money. The media is saying the same things, and coming from more reliable sources (NYT, his own nephew, etc.).

----------


## eugenekop

> $250,000.00 a DAY to run that ad?? Waste of money. The media is saying the same things, and coming from more reliable sources (NYT, his own nephew, etc.).


Not a DAY. Its total.

----------


## LiveForHonortune

> $250,000.00 a DAY to run that ad?? Waste of money. The media is saying the same things, and coming from more reliable sources (NYT, his own nephew, etc.).


Do you honestly believe people in the South trust a liberal rag like the New York Times? Remember, those seniors down in South Carolina are glued to their idiot box. They don't even know how to work their VCR/DVD/Blu-Ray, let alone use the internet.

----------


## bluesc

> $250,000.00 a DAY to run that ad?? Waste of money. The media is saying the same things, and coming from more reliable sources (NYT, his own nephew, etc.).


No, it will likely cover a week.

For comparison, Santorum's SuperPAC just made an ad buy in SC for $190,000.

----------


## Brett85

Will this ad be playing in New Hampshire as well?  If not, it should.

----------


## Created4

> Where in the hell do you see "A day." It says a 250,000 dollar ad buy that starts monday...


My bad. That's better, but I still think it is money spent better in other places, educating people on his positions. The money they spent attacking Gingrich was basically duplicated by Romney.

----------


## Brett85

Lol.  This along with Romney's attack ads are going to bring Santorum down fast.  I love it.

----------


## Feelgood

> $250,000.00 a DAY to run that ad?? Waste of money. The media is saying the same things, and coming from more reliable sources (NYT, his own nephew, etc.).





> *The Paul campaign is spending $250,000 on the ad buy*, a source tells us, and the ad will run in South Carolina starting Monday.


Re-read it. That's just the cost of the buy, not a daily cost.

----------


## rockandrollsouls

Is Romney running Santorum attack ads?




> Lol.  This along with Romney's attack ads are going to bring Santorum down fast.  I love it.

----------


## Brett85

> Is Romney running Santorum attack ads?


Not yet, but he will be.

----------


## brushfire

at 0:44 check out the Pittsburgh Post's quote.  I'm still laughing at that.

----------


## CasualApathy

> lol wow this is on the front page of drudge 
> http://www.politico.com/blogs/burns-...al-109895.html


"RON PAUL SAVAGES SANTORUM AS 'CORRUPT'..."

----------


## Agorism

"Mommy" blogger will not like this ad one bit!

----------


## Sarge

WOW!  Love that ad. 

Since it is now on Drudge, it will also be seen by people in NH prior to their voting. We need that with the MSM trying to keep him bumped up.

If anyone Googles Santorum corruption, and reads for 10 minutes, they will never vote for him. People need to Google him to see what all is said before they ever vote for him. I think this ad gets a double down effect, for the bucks, now that it is on Drudge. Make it go viral.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> Romney is next on the serial hypocrite commercial list.


FEDS or VOTERS may get him first with those Cayman accounts

----------


## rblgenius

> FEDS or VOTERS may get him first with those Cayman accounts


Has ROmney released his tax returns

----------


## rp2012win

What I don't like about the ad is that it does not use santorum's own voice speaking the lies. The gingrich ad did.

----------


## Txrose4ever

> These ads this campaign have been nothing short of amazing. The music, the content, everything is perfect.
> 
> My only questiong WHY THE HECK ARENT WE DOING ROMNEY ADS LIKE THIS ???



THIS ^^^^

----------


## dfalken

The "coup de grace" ad to finish Romney once all the other slimebags are gone will be extremely simple:

Mitt Romney's top 3 donors:  Goldman Sachs, Credit Suisse, Morgan Stanley

Ron Paul's top 3 donors: US Army, US Navy, US Marines.

BAM!!!
Thanks for playing Mr FlipFlopper don't let the door hit your ass on the way out.

----------


## LiveForHonortune

> The "coup de grace" add to finish Romney once all the other slimebags are gone will be extremely simple:
> 
> Mitt Romney's top 3 donors:  Goldman Sachs, Credit Suisse, Morgan Stanley
> 
> Ron Paul's top 3 donors: US Army, US Navy, US Marines.
> 
> BAM!!!
> Thanks for playing Mr FlipFlopper don't let the door hit your ass on the way out.


Well let's just hope more active duty military give Paul more money. Hell, I'd even consider giving active duty military people money just so they can donate to Paul but I'm not sure how ethical that is. Then again, how ethical is taking money from the banksters?

----------


## harikaried

> Well let's just hope more active duty military give Paul more money.


The active duty military will give money if they have money to spare or understand how crucial it is to get Ron Paul elected. No need to break FEC rules to do it.

----------


## iamse7en

> Just think... when it gets down to Ron v Mitt... it's literally liberty's last stand in physical manifestation. 
> 
> Mitt represents the corruption, the lobbying, being backed by the fed and big money: all of it wrapped up nicely in a fake smile to mislead the people.
> 
> RP represents the integrity, the truth, the unwavering carrier of freedom.


Certainly Mitt's policies would represent that. But he is a self-made millionaire. People like Newt and Rick made their money by virtue of their power, backroom deals, lobbying, etc. Mitt never used his public office for personal wealth. He made it as a venture capitalist. He's not really bought and paid for in this way... he's bought and paid for in the sense that he only holds positions that will help him get elected. Still spineless, but in a different manner.

----------


## iamse7en

> And Romney is the easiest to take down. Just run an ad showing Romney's campaign contributions from Goldman Sachs and all the pro-bailout banks. Contrast that with Ron Paul's own donations from the active military members. Then highlight how Ron Paul has always been conservative.
> 
> When it's down to Romney vs Paul. Ron Paul wins!


That really would be a great ad, but I do wonder why he rarely goes after Mitt. Is it about timing (as many suggest) or is there something else going on here? confused...

----------


## LiveForHonortune

> The active duty military will give money if they have money to spare or understand how crucial it is to get Ron Paul elected. No need to break FEC rules to do it.


Didn't Obama and Romney break FEC rules when Goldman Sachs told/forced/used their own employees to spam donations to them?

----------


## LiveForHonortune

> That really would be a great ad, but I do wonder why he rarely goes after Mitt. Is it about timing (as many suggest) or is there something else going on here? confused...


It's just too early for that. We really really really need people like Gingrich gone and everybody knows the South utterly DESPISES Romney.

----------


## Brett85

Is this ad running in New Hampshire as well?

----------


## Harald

Awesome! Please accept a token of my appreciation

Amount: $100.00
Transaction ID: 33066xxxx
Transaction date/time: 2012-01-06 16:42:46

----------


## AFPVet

> The active duty military will give money if they have money to spare or understand how crucial it is to get Ron Paul elected. No need to break FEC rules to do it.


Campaign fiance laws restrict candidates who receive federal matching; however, there are no rules forbidding them from donating to the Ron Paul Super PAC's.

----------


## european

Slap! BOOM! K.O. Santorum loses.

----------


## MsDoodahs

> Certainly Mitt's policies would represent that. But he is a self-made millionaire. People like Newt and Rick made their money by virtue of their power, backroom deals, lobbying, etc. Mitt never used his public office for personal wealth. He made it as a venture capitalist. He's not really bought and paid for in this way... he's bought and paid for in the sense that he only holds positions that will help him get elected. Still spineless, but in a different manner.


Sons of governors and senators are never "self made."  

We will not fall for that line, neither will the rest of america.

Romney is the epitome of elitist.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> Awesome! Please accept a token of my appreciation
> 
> Amount: $100.00
> Transaction ID: 33066xxxx
> Transaction date/time: 2012-01-06 16:42:46



+rep for awesomeness!  Great response to a great ad!

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

Also - Go get 'em, Ron!  That ad will really shake the tree...

----------


## ShaneEnochs

POW!

----------


## Gravik

Awesome ad! But we need an anti-Romney ad too!!!!

----------


## Erazmus

LOVE this ad!

----------


## AFPVet

I love how Ron is using Romney as a tag team member lol.

----------


## Appalachia

Now we need a crushing anti-Romney ad and we can get the champagne.

----------


## pinkmandy

> Sons of governors and senators are never "self made."  
> 
> We will not fall for that line, neither will the rest of america.
> 
> Romney is the epitome of elitist.


Ita. And if you look at his LARGE list of advisors for his campaign you see he's a man who doesn't have a firm idea about anything- he has to ask others even for a campaign. To have so many from so many different professions telling him what to say/not say on almost any issue how can anyone have faith in him as a "leader"? His advisor committee just blew me away. Paul has 2 people advising him on legal issues. Romney has like 50. A different "expert" (or 3) for any given issue plus the team of lawyers. 

At least he was honest back in 2008 at the Reagan library debate when he said he'd consult his lawyers before taking some action (can't recall exact issue atm) and Paul responded in outrage that you just open the constitution and read it.

----------


## Kurt Evans

--

----------


## Vet_from_cali

could have been better spent going after romney IMO.  he is the long term competitor, why arent we going after him or making ads on him like this?????????

----------


## kylejack

Great ad! I like that they start it off by reminding viewers that Gingrich sucks.

----------


## Erazmus

> Great ad! I like that they start it off by reminding viewers that Gingrich sucks.


I seriously laughed! Nice touch!

----------


## rprprs

> Great ad! I like that they start it off by reminding viewers that Gingrich sucks.


Yes, as others have noted, that was a brilliant tactic.
Lump frothy right in with that other hypocrite.

----------


## Moebedda

We still need some POSITIVE ads to reinforce his foreign policy.  He is getting killed on it right now.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

Bear in mind that Flip Flopney's dad declared martial law in Michigan in 1967 - that was his response to the people of Detroit who rioted in the city streets due to institutionalized racism, gentrification, and other social horrors.  

No attempt to understand those he governed.  No respect whatsoever for the Constitution.

These are the lessons that Flopney learned on his daddy' knee.  

Would you like to know more?  Wikipedia

----------


## messana

In before "Dr. Paul, how bad do you feel for airing that nasty ad against family man Rick Santorum?"

----------


## Matthew Zak

> could have been better spent going after romney IMO.  he is the long term competitor, why arent we going after him or making ads on him like this?????????


Because we want it to come down to Paul versus Romney. Imagine the debates.

----------


## giovannile07

Now this is how you take down a Santorum! Bye Bye Santorum! ^_^

----------


## randomname

Great ad, great timing

----------


## iamse7en

> Sons of governors and senators are never "self made."  
> 
> We will not fall for that line, neither will the rest of america.
> 
> Romney is the epitome of elitist.


I don't doubt that the status and wealth he was born into gave him an advantage, but dude did really well in school and was on his own for business. Made a lot more money than his dad ever did. By virtue of his own hard work. He made his money by being a capitalist, not a crony capitalist like Newt or Santorum. Big difference.

----------


## spudea

I think it needed more of Santorum's own recorded voice and vids of Santorum saying and supporting those views. Thats what made the Newt ad so powerful and effective.

----------


## kylejack

> I think it needed more of Santorum's own recorded voice and vids of Santorum saying and supporting those views. Thats what made the Newt ad so powerful and effective.


Would have been nice. But Newt was easy because he never shuts up. It was only a matter of time before he got caught on tape contradicting himself.

----------


## MsDoodahs

> I don't doubt that the status and wealth he was born into gave him an advantage, but dude did really well in school and was on his own for business. Made a lot more money than his dad ever did. By virtue of his own hard work. He made his money by being a capitalist, not a crony capitalist like Newt or Santorum. Big difference.


Born into status and wealth = born with a silver spoon.

Romney is the epitome of the elitist.

And there is not a single solitary thing he can do to change America's perception of him as exactly that.

----------


## SwooshOU

Wrong thread... nevermind.

----------


## iGGz

I read a comment on YouTube saying the voice should be changed to a female voice. Thoughts?

----------


## opinionatedfool

Share everywhere and thumbs up. This video needs to come up first when people search for santorum.

----------


## Muwahid

musics great in this one

----------


## TheTexan

That.















Was.






























AWESOME.

----------


## freedomforever!

This is AWESOME!!! I hope that it will work just as the Serial Hypocrisy ad worked in lowering Gingrich's numbers in Iowa.

----------


## Kharan

These ads are all amazing, seriously. The music is fantastic, the concept of keeping Santorum's face on screen so often is perfect sort of repetition. 
A++

----------


## RonRules

I feel a little bit dirty.

----------


## jkob

> I think it needed more of Santorum's own recorded voice and vids of Santorum saying and supporting those views. Thats what made the Newt ad so powerful and effective.


I agree. This is a good ad but comes off as a pretty generic attack ad. Hopefully there is more to come.

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

My worry is that Dr. Paul is doing all the blocking for Romney and clearing a path for him right to the nomination. As others have said, the media is attacking Santorum and exposing him like they have with all the other non-Romneys. I don't think many people feel he has the money, support, or organization to make a real run down the stretch. His threat is minimal.

There's going to come a point where resistance to Romney breaks down, and Republicans say "F it" and line up behind Romney like they did with McCain. We have to damage him before that happens. If we destroy all the alternatives rather than taking him on, we just speed up that process. Those voters who are jumping around from candidate to candidate are resistant to Ron Paul too. We're going to have to make Ron Paul an attractive alternative. We do that by playing up Ron Paul while highlighting Romney's negatives...that's going to be a long, hard road.

----------


## muh_roads

Apparently the strategy is to not attack Romney until after April when the delegate split based on percentages is over and switches back to winner-take-all states.  The campaign seems comfortable with 2nd place throughout the entire process until the other guys are out first.

----------


## qwerty

share share and share!

----------


## Nate

> Apparently the strategy is to not attack Romney until after April when the delegate split based on percentages is over and switches back to winner-take-all states.  The campaign seems comfortable with 2nd place throughout the entire process until the other guys are out first.


+rep

Winner. This is just about what I was about to type. This is chess people, it's not checkers. We want a Mitt vs Paul narrative before April.

----------


## specsaregood

> could have been better spent going after romney IMO.  he is the long term competitor, why arent we going after him or making ads on him like this?????????


exactly because he is the long term competition.  it wouldn't matter if paul attacked him now; he'd still be in the race a month from now.  we have to get rid of all the anklebiters first.

----------


## Vet_from_cali

> exactly because he is the long term competition.  it wouldn't matter if paul attacked him now; he'd still be in the race a month from now.  we have to get rid of all the anklebiters first.


LOL @ anklebiters.  I really dont think it's wise spending, they aren't going to be the nominee, or have a really low chance of being one, so why waste the effort and funds.  making the public aware on romney's flip flopping and getting his percentages down I think would have been more important, but hey I'm no campaign manager! lol

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ey-destroyed!-)  Something like this would have been niceeeeeeeee

----------


## Shane Harris

shouldve mentioned supporting arlen specter and had his own words on the radio that judge played on freedom watch, saying that small government is not conservative tradition etc.

----------


## european

Statistics on this video that is released just over a day ago:
241,705 views
5,436 likes
149 dislikes

friggin awesome!

----------


## randomname

Now that Newt is most likely dropping out and Santorum looking to be the guy the neocons will back this ad is twice as effective. 

Amazing foresight by the campaign

----------

